# Leaves cupping and curling



## danknuggets420 (Nov 24, 2007)

I just checked on my plants and saw that my white widow, that is about 3.5 to 4 wks into flowering, is drooping and one half the leaves are cupped and the tips are curled. here is a picture to help you out. ive been feeding them with what AN recommends for their Sensi 2 part and SensiCal grow & bloom every 2 watering. The last time i watered was yesterday with plain ph'ed water. Anybody have an idea of whats going on here?


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 24, 2007)

Try this link from Wise Man.
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688
Dro:cool2:


----------



## danknuggets420 (Nov 24, 2007)

I've already checked a few of those and didnt see anything that matched. thanks though.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 24, 2007)

underwatered is my guess


----------



## danknuggets420 (Nov 24, 2007)

nope, just watered them yesterday, the soil is still moist. Good guess though.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 24, 2007)

danknuggets420 said:
			
		

> nope, just watered them yesterday, the soil is still moist. Good guess though.


 
They look over watered too me. let that soil dry out and see if the stand up.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 24, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> They look over watered too me. let that soil dry out and see if the stand up.



 That was my second guess.
 I always mix up: If leaves curl down, its over watered, if leaves curl up, its Under Watered.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 24, 2007)

I think it's over watering bro, The picture in the link of over watering matches your plant.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## danknuggets420 (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, i would agree but they are always dry when i water them, i always let them droop a little so i know its dry. Then i give them a 1/4 gallon each.


----------



## danknuggets420 (Nov 25, 2007)

Someone pointed out to me that this could be due to, too much nitrogen. I thought this was a very possible theory. Do you guys concur? I plan on flushing but i just wanted a second opinion before i caused more damage.


----------



## goddog (Nov 29, 2007)

good point, they are pretty green...

ive learned a lot from your post thank you all.

i have the same problem, but really curled over, getting better, i just cut nutes...

*to dry the soil faster, i used a chopstick and carefully mare 4 holes all the way to the bottom of the pot....  helping the air to dry below.*..


----------

